# Remote-Controlled Tractor



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Turkey, a mechanic, made the remote-controlled tractor. Received 10,000 orders.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Got any videos of this Talha? Why does it have a seat?


----------

